# Age and size of deer___



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it 13 inches?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't tell, but I would guess yes.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hard to tell from the back, but like Chunky I'm leaning towards yes...


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*is he 13 inches?*

GROUND check him !!!! He'll make it and then some.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice pot belly, thick neck, some mass on the antlers. I'd say 4.5 yrs and > 13". Shoot em.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

maybe 3.5 yrs old. Still shoot em.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Actual laws versus intent of laws can be very different. I think is will go >13 and that the intent was for that buck to be shootable rather than protected.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

3.5 and yes, I'm thinking a 3 1/2 y/o deers ears would be wider than 13" also...WW


----------

